
Tender is the Flesh by Agustina Bazterrica review – would you eat roast human? - hhs
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/past-six-days/2020-02-08/saturday-review/tender-is-the-flesh-by-agustina-bazterrica-review-qbxqsz2hv
======
mgd020
Paywall

